# BC: Mounties Bust Okanagan Marijuana 'factory'



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

Mounties bust Okanagan marijuana 'factory' 

Last Updated Apr 15 2005 06:34 PM PDT
CBC News 

KELOWNA, B.C. &#8211; The Kelowna RCMP say they've taken down the largest marijuana grow op they've ever uncovered in the Okanagan city, seizing 1,500 mature pot plants. 

They say it was more of a drug factory than a typical grow op &#8211; and that they were surprised by its sophistication and scale. 

Cpl. Reg Burgess says it appears the entire facility on a farm property in the Ellison area of the city was specifically built for the sole purpose of growing marijuana. 

"There were six individual sophisticated grow areas, there was a generator in a bunker underground," he says. "A very sophisticated operation." 

The grow op had industrial quality air conditioners, trained guard dogs and camouflaged security cameras hidden in birdhouses &#8211; all of which points to one thing, says Burgess. 

"The investigators do have an indication of organized crime involvement, and that aspect of the investigation is being pursued." 

Only one man was arrested at the scene. But Burgess says it appears he was only paid to tend and guard the crop, armed with bear spray and a steel police baton


----------

